# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  DAEMON Project RP: Sign Up

## Seanchaidh

_Here is the template for a character bio:

Name:
Alias:
age:
sex:
Psychic Category:
Psychic Power:
Appearance:
Family:
Personality:
History: (what's their past like?)

Every user is allowed a MAXIMUM OF THREE CHARACTERS. Please do not create more than three. DO NOT RP HERE._.

----------


## Seanchaidh

_Name: Diana Montgomery

Alias: Diana

age: 30

sex: Female

Psychic Category: Alpha

Psychic Power: Yet to be revealed

Appearance: Long, curly dark brown hair; grey eyes, slightly tanned skin,
                  always seen in a charcoal suit and wearing black high heels and
                  diamond necklaces and ear rings.

Family: Yet to be revealed.

Personality: She is quite mysterious. She tends to not let people in and can
                seem at times cold and distant. People have said that the 
                way her actions go it is as if she has some sort of secret agenda 
                going on.

History: After the key members of the DAEMON Project had disappeared they
           were all presumed dead. However a month after her disappearance
           Diana was found, by a small group of hikers, wandering aimlessly
           through the redwood forests of California. It seemed she had no 
           recollection of her past or of her abilities._

----------


## Seanchaidh

_One more thing, please pm me if you want to be one of the DAEMON members and which one and I'll tell you their story. This is because I want them to have specific powers which will help the stories to progress. However if you have some ideas then by all means share them with me and if they're good I'll even change the story to suit them._

----------

